# My Little Pinkie



## Blackdog (Jan 13, 2016)

It's not actually mine and it definately wasn't little. No comments please Tye.
Walked outside the backdoor a few minutes ago and this fella was cruising the pavers.
Biggest Pink Tongue I have ever seen, fiesty too. Should've put something in the pic for scale.


----------



## Wallo (Jan 13, 2016)

Where on the Sunny Coast B-Dog?


----------



## Blackdog (Jan 13, 2016)

Southern hinterland.


----------

